
Uber is implementing tipping, but how well it works will be critical - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/20/uber-is-implementing-tipping-but-how-well-it-works-will-be-critical
======
orangecat
Ugh. I guess it's better than the current situation where there's no clear
answer as to whether tips are socially mandatory. Still, it would be much
better if they raised fares 20% (with all the increase going to the driver),
and definitively said that there is no tipping.

